
Look for an in-app chat SDK recommendation. I have to switch away from layer - parthibakumar
I was using Layer (www.layer.com), but their monthly plans just went up drastically, and it would break the bank for me to stay with them.<p>Can anyone recommend any other Chat SDKs?
======
skrebbel
I'm one of the founders of TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)).

TalkJS has transparent pricing, polished out-of-the-box chat UI components,
robust infrastructure and a best-in-class email/sms/push notification system.

We're a bit less low-level than Layer, so if you built lots and lots of custom
code on top of Layer then we might not be the easiest company to switch to. At
the same time, if your use ase fit the default TalkJS chat UIs well, then
you're live in just a few hours.

Curious what you think!

~~~
parthibakumar
Thanks, skrebbel

------
davidmichael4u
Layer decided to shut down all operations, you can migrate your data from
layer to MirrorFly([https://www.mirrorfly.com/layer-
alternative.php](https://www.mirrorfly.com/layer-alternative.php)) chat
solution without any data loss. Run your overall operation in the same
application with upgrades in features, design and performance.

~~~
parthibakumar
Thanks, David for your comment

